# Totally Stoned



## abraxas (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## seemoo (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice! I really like the color and the lines leading the eye through the image... Great shot!

where is this?


----------



## Keagle (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice Abraxas! I love the difference in colour between the two stones, and the lines leading throughout. Shame about the sky, though it does add mood to it.


----------



## Mainiac (Nov 5, 2007)

I love this photo.:thumbup: The colors, the light, it looks so surreal.


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 5, 2007)

You dont ever stop at average or mediocre.  You just cruise right on to greatness!  What a fantastic display of light and texture.  And I think the purple sky adds to the whole image.  Just WOW.

NJ


----------



## kundalini (Nov 5, 2007)

Great shot...colors, leading lines, composition.

Not sure what Keagle was on about with the remark about the sky though.  'Splain, please'.

(In my warped mind, all the leading lines send the viewer (me in this case) to an extremely phallic image.)


----------



## Keagle (Nov 5, 2007)

kundalini said:


> Great shot...colors, leading lines, composition.
> 
> Not sure what Keagle was on about with the remark about the sky though.  'Splain, please'.
> 
> (In my warped mind, all the leading lines send the viewer (me in this case) to an extremely phallic image.)



I was...hmmm...expecting a plain blue sky, though you see those in so many photos it's rather dull.  As I said - I think it adds mood, rather than takes anything away.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 5, 2007)

Killer. This is really nicely done.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 5, 2007)

Keagle said:


> I was...hmmm...expecting a plain blue sky, though you see those in so many photos it's rather dull.  As I said - I think it adds mood, rather than takes anything away.


 

I've been to the Cotswolds a few times and it was always raining.  Glad to hear blue skys abound.  All I ever saw was grey.


----------



## Keagle (Nov 5, 2007)

It is always raining  Well, it was during the summer. We had really bad floods. It's back to normal now (Just grey, dull, and the odd bit of sunshine).

However, most of the pictures I see taken in America are usually sunny


----------



## misa.j (Nov 5, 2007)

Sweet shot! I love the colors, texture of the sones, sky and everything else about it.


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 5, 2007)

Great composition, except the image lead me to want more of what's on the right.


----------



## ssocal (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice! makes me think of an old song,

Stoned, stoned and deranged
where the deer and antelope play.
where seldom is heard,
A discouraging word,
And the sky could be cloudy today


----------



## RKW3 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice abraxas, the post processing looks very appealing in this one.


----------



## Miaow (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Pic


----------



## Roger (Nov 6, 2007)

very very nice colours and composition, stunning light too.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 6, 2007)

:hail:


----------



## lextalionis (Nov 6, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> Great composition, except the image lead me to want more of what's on the right.


 
This is why I like this image. Great one indeed!

-Roy


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW, looks like the Joshua Tree area


----------



## abraxas (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone.  Yep, this was taken in Joshua Tree National  Park, Ca., just as the sun dropped behind the horizon.  I'm always thankful for a cloudy sky- we don't get too many of them.  In fact, I'd rather go out on a horrible weather day than a bright sunny one.  The drama in the landscape can be intense and the bad stuff never lasts too long.

Oh yeh, as far as 'phallic', I can see that, but anyone notice the first formation (indent), the one right up front, close, and slightly to the right?

Thanks again!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, however, I considered one reference at a time to be sufficient. My goal in life is to become a dirty old man.  I have made surprisingly tremendous strides towards that end.


----------



## lasershot (Nov 7, 2007)

The lighting and texture is really something!

great job!


----------



## craig (Nov 7, 2007)

Beautiful as always. So you are saying this was shot here on earth? 

Love & Bass


----------



## abraxas (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks Lasershot, Craig!  The wilder and wierder the area, the more fun.



kundalini said:


> Yes, however, I considered one reference at a time to be sufficient. My goal in life is to become a dirty old man.  I have made surprisingly tremendous strides towards that end.



It happens about that age; I AM a young, dirty old man.  It's so cool, every 'chick' is 'hot,' and I like to make the plump one's blush by wiggling my eyebrows at them.

E*rock*tica.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 7, 2007)

My father is old.  Mentally, I am still an adolescent, but speaking chronologically, I have my bit of fun speaking my mind when the opportunities arise.  I just don't give a $h1+ anymore.  So far, that's the only advantage of getting older that I have noticed.


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 8, 2007)

You are banned because of greatness!


----------

